

Clojure to Objective-C (built with Haskell) - samrat
https://github.com/jspahrsummers/cocoa-clojure

======
snprbob86
Neat project. I'd love to see a RubyMotion equivalent for Clojure.

However, it seems like an odd choice to write this in Haskell. Why eschew
ClojureScript?

The ClojureScript compiler has a (reasonably) decoupled analyzer and reuses
the reader from JVM Clojure. The core lib is already extremely robust and
performant; it's becoming more so every day. That's a lot of code to ignore.

Granted, there are still some JavaScript specific bits glued in there, but you
could fork and not care about contributing decoupling-patches to ClojureScript
proper. The team would still still appreciate knowledge of what bits you
needed to change and what challenges you faced. There are ongoing efforts for
a Lua backend and self-hosting. An LLVM backend with Cocoa support would be a
very worthwhile project!

------
Tloewald
Interesting idea. I've been mulling about bringing some [more] of the nicer
ideas from JavaScript to Obj-C.

